# Free Picks from ProfessionalSportPicks.com



## Professional Sport Picks (Oct 21, 2014)

*San Francisco Giants vs. Kansas City Royals Game 1 MLB Free Pick *
*Play on: San Francisco Giants*

Visit our website for full analysis.


----------



## Professional Sport Picks (Oct 25, 2014)

*Wyoming Cowboys vs. Colorado State Rams
Play on: Colorado State Rams -18.5*

Your free pick for Saturday, October 25th comes in college football as Wyoming and Colorado State battle it out in the Mountain West. Wyoming (3-4) is winless on the road and the Cowboys are 2-8 ATS vs. a team with a winning record ... 

Visit our website for full analysis.


----------



## Professional Sport Picks (Oct 26, 2014)

*St. Louis Rams vs. Kansas City Chiefs
Play on: Kansas City Chiefs -7
*
This is a horrible spot for the Rams, coming off two physical games against their division rivals San Francisco and Seattle. Now they have to travel to Arrowhead Stadium, one of the most difficult places for opposing teams to come away with a win.

Visit our website for full analysis.


----------



## Professional Sport Picks (Oct 27, 2014)

*Redskins vs. Cowboys Monday Night Football Free Pick And Preview
The Free Pick Is A Play On: Under 49.5 Points
*
With numerous teams capping 50 points this weekend, you look at this dominant Dallas offense and wonder why they cannot tonight. If they stick to what has got them to this point, that means they will run first and pass second, and that eats clock. 

Visit our website for full analysis.


----------



## Professional Sport Picks (Apr 25, 2015)

Recommended Cappers For The NHL Playoffs 2015


----------



## Andy987 (Apr 30, 2015)

This is a horrible spot for the Rams,the most difficult places for opposing teams to come away with a win.


----------

